

Regular People Don’t Think About ‘Smartphones’ - derekc
http://gigaom.com/2010/06/25/apples-iphone-4-is-that-a-smartphone-in-your-pocket/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+OmMalik+(GigaOM)

======
ZeroGravitas
What a strange article.

Kids don't know what a "smartphone" is. Kids don't know what a "router" is.

Neither of these should be surprising.

That some idiot out there doesn't realize that their MacBook is a laptop, now
that's just weird. (Of course Apple calls them notebooks, possibly because of
the folk that got burned by placing them on top of their laps, but still.)

And somehow this is turned into a big success story for Apple? "iPod" becoming
the new "Walkman" is the real success they've had in this area, and he doesn't
even mention it.

